# mt2 log



## mistah187 (Dec 8, 2012)

alright here we go. im gonna run a complete log of my first mt2 run. i will post up weekly pics every sat. i am gonna run 100mcg ed for the first week and then around 250 twice a week to maintain. i will be tanning twice a week for around 15 mins each session.
any suggestions before we get this thing started guys and gals?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Good luck brother and have fun getting dark lol
Hope u respond well, as I was useing a lot more then that
My maintance was 1mg but the more I see people from SI talk about it mine seemed high


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 8, 2012)

pics came out small... i have problems with this conversion shit. lol


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 8, 2012)

alright.. first injection down. it seems like such a small amount. so small it doesnt even seem like anything goes in. lol. i reconstituted it with 2ml. so a 100mcg is 1 tick.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 8, 2012)

should i tan this week or does it take a week of loading to take effect?


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 8, 2012)

def got head rush going on and a little nausea. glad i started at 100mcg. lol


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Dec 9, 2012)

Start tanning as soon as you can, I started tanning ED and i started at 300mcg and worked my way up to 500mcg. The rush will be less intense in a week or 2, i didnt have any issues with nausea. I ran 500mcg ED for about 10 days, once i reached my level of tan i wanted I cruised at 300mcg E3D, and tanned 1-2 times a week, maintained perfectly. Goood luck brother, Ill be checking in to see how it goes


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 9, 2012)

Isn't mt2 the same as pt141?  More used for arousal and libido?


----------



## g0re (Dec 9, 2012)

Patriot1405 said:


> Isn't mt2 the same as pt141?  More used for arousal and libido?



Mt2 makes you tan very quickly, and dark. A side effect is increased libido in some.

Pt-141 is specifically for libido


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 9, 2012)

Patriot1405 said:


> Isn't mt2 the same as pt141?  More used for arousal and libido?



hey bro i want a nice tan boner is that ok with you? lol


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 9, 2012)

NIce.... go ahead and start tanning and pin ed until you start to see it kick in... you will know when it does.... you will look in the mirror and say DAMN that tanning session got me dark! lol

Great log... I'm subbed.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 10, 2012)

little bump in the road here. have a really big interview either this week or early next week. i def do not want a dark ass face for this interview. should i just wait til its over to resume or just keep taking and not tan? this interview is for a career not a job.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Dec 10, 2012)

Highly unlikely your face will get that dark that fast, I would just go along as planned bud. Nor do I think the tanness of your face will affect the outcome of your interview. lol


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just didn't want to roll in there with a orange ass face and look ridiculous. Haha. Thanx bro onward we go.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

Mt2 provides natural, albeit dark, looking tan. It isn't guido fake bake orange tan that necessitates you needing to learn to fist pump in order to pull it off.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 13, 2012)

Quick question. How long is the half life of mt2? I only ask because if I'm taking it at night and not tanning til like 18 hours after is it still being effective? Couldn't imagine trying to take it before tanning though because it seems to b really cutting my appetite. I'm am reeeaaallllly having to force my meals.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 13, 2012)

Tanned for the first time last night. 10 mins sunblock on face. Woke up today pretty burned. Don't thinking will b able to tan today. Wasn't expecting to burn in such a short time.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Dec 13, 2012)

Pretty sure MTII stays in your system for quite sometime, casue I stay pretty tan for a while after taking it. So dont worry about when you inject it, as long as its once a day for the loading phase. Yea bud, start of with less time tanning, and build up.

Keep us posted


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 15, 2012)

Alright, I have been pinning 200mcg for 3 days that was preceded by 4 days of 100 mcg. Went tanning for the second time today. A little red to say the least. I will post picks I a little bit once this last tan session sets in.
No increase in libido so far. Only thing I have notice is how hard it has been to eat. But I am also doing a colon cleanse so it is hard to say if that is causing my upset stomach or the mt2. I still def get flush in the face as well. All in all nothing to crazy.


----------



## PFM (Dec 15, 2012)

Took about a month for me to see moles getting darker and my skin actually darken from MTII.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice Pfm. That's what I  was figuring... But I said I would post every sat so gotta stay true to my word. Even if it means posting pix of me red. Lol


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2013)

Bump. You can't just do a log then abandon your log. It's not a woman


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 23, 2013)

subbed for more Speedo/banana hammock pictures.


----------



## mistah187 (May 23, 2013)

Lol. Sorry guys. I had some stomach issues during my cycle and thought it might have been the mt2. The problems continued so it was not the mt2. I am in pct now. Gonna start up the mt2 again in about a week and I will finish this log.


----------

